# Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break, the LPGA resumes its schedule this week with the playing of the Walmart NW Arkansas Championship presented by P&G. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## andymetheu (Feb 26, 2014)

This will be tournament #16 of 32 tournaments on the LPGA schedule. Right?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

andymetheu said:


> This will be tournament #16 of 32 tournaments on the LPGA schedule. Right?


You are Correct.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the rain shortened first round: 

1	Mi Jung Hur	-8	14 
2	Azahara Munoz	-6	F 
2	Brittany Lincicome	-6	F 
2	Anna Nordqvist	-6	F 
2	Na Yeon Choi	-6	14 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Na Yeon Choi	-15	F 
2	Mika Miyazato	-13	F 
3	Azahara Munoz	-12	F 
3	Stacy Lewis	-12	F 
3	Anna Nordqvist	-12	F 
6	Lydia Ko	-11	F 
6	Paula Creamer	-11	F 
6	Minjee Lee	-11	F 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------

